
American Airlines retires classic MD-80 planes - smacktoward
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/american-airlines-retires-md-80/index.html
======
groundlogic
Wow, I had no idea American was still flying these.

Back in 2013, SAS retired their last MD-80. The last flight was a special
"museum flight" with the cabin filled with flight enthusiasts. They flow quite
low-height over beautiful places in the Nordics during this flight.

